# "س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير"



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

المعلومات الأساسية حول انفلونزا الخنازير وطرق الحد من انتشار ها
"س و ج في انفلونزا الخنازير"
ما هي انفلونزا الخنازير:

    * انفلونزا الخنازير أو ما توصف علميا بانفلونزا A(H1N1)، تحدث نتيجة الإصابة بنوع جديد من فيروسات الإنفلونزا التي تصيب الإنسان في الجهاز التنفسي. حيث يتشكل هذا الفيروس من خليط من جينات فيروس انفلونزا الإنسان والطير والخنازير.

هل هي معدية، وكيف يحدث ذلك؟:

    * نعم معدية، وتشير المعطيات الحالية أنه ينتقل عن طريق رذاذ المصابين من خلال السعال أو العطس، وملامسة الأسطح الملوثة بالفيروس ومن ثم لمس الأنف أو الفم أو العين.

ما هي أعراضها؟:

    * تشابه أعراضها أعراض الأنفلونزا الموسمية، مثل الحمى، والسعال ورشح الأنف، والتهاب الحلق، والشعور بالآم في بعض أعضاء الجسم كالعضلات والمفاصل، وكذلك الصداع، والرجفان، والإرهاق. ويمكن أن يصاحب ذلك إسهال وتقيؤ. وكما هو الحال في الإنفلونزا الموسمية فيمكن أن تؤدي انفلونزا الخنازير في بعض الحالات إلى إصابات ومضاعفات وخيمة ووفيات. إلا أن معظم الحالات في العالم إصابات خفيفة وتشفى دون الحاجة لرعاية طبية.


ما هي المدة التي يمكن لشخص مصاب بالمرض أن ينقل خلالها الفيروس إلى الآخرين؟

    * يمكن للمصابين بفيروسات الأنفلونزا الموسمية وانفلونزا الخنازير أن يصبحوا ناقلين للعدوى يوم واحد قبل ظهور الأعراض عليهم ولمدة 7 أيام بعد إصابتهم بالمرض ونقل العدوى قائم طالما المريض يشكو من أعراض . وقد يظل الأطفال وممن لديهم ضعف في المناعة ناقلين للعدوى لفترات أطول.

كيف نقي أنفسنا ونحد من انتشارها؟

    * المداومة على غسل اليدين جيدا بالماء والصابون أو المواد المطهرة الأخرى التي تستخدم لغسيل اليدين بصفة منتظمة، خصوصا بعد السعال أو العطس.
    * استخدام المنديل عند السعال أو العطاس وتغطية الفم والأنف به، ثم التخلص منه في سلة النفايات. وإذا لم يتوفر المنديل فيفضل السعل أو العطس على أعلى الذراع وليس على اليدين.
    * يُنصح بتجنب ملامسة العينين والأنف والفم باليد، لأن اليدين يمكن أن تنقل الفيروس بعد ملامستها للأسطح الملوثة بالفيروس.
    * تجنب الاحتكاك بالمصابين وكذلك مواقع الازدحام والتجمعات (التي ظهر فيها المرض) قدر الإمكان.
    * الحفاظ على النظافة العامة للمنزل ومواقع العمل:فمن المعلوم أن الجراثيم يمكن أن تنتقل من خلال العطس والسعال أو الأيدي للعديد من الأسطح. وبالنسبة لفيروس الانفلونزا بشكل عام فيمكن أن يظل على الأسطح من 2 إلى 8 ساعات.ولهذا فيجب الحفاظ على نظافة المنزل والمكاتب بصفة يومية، مع الاهتمام بنظافة الأسطح التي تتعرض للمس الأيدي  بكثرة، ومن ذلك الطاولات ومقابض الأبواب والكراسي ودورات المياه وغيرها، وذلك باستخدام السوائل المطهرة المخصصة لذلك.
    * التقيد بالتوجيهات التي تصدرها وزارة الصحة والجهات المعنية الأخرى.

ماذا أصنع إذا أصبت بأعراض مشابهة لأعراض الإنفلونزا؟:

    * إذا كنت مصابا بأعراض الإنفلونزا فأمكث في المنزل ولا تغادره إلا للضرورة، حيث يساعد ذلك في الحد من انتشار المرض. واحرص على أخذ قسط كافي من الراحة، وشرب كميات كافية من السوائل. كما يمكن استخدام الأدوية المسكنة للآلام والخافضة للحرارة. مع ملاحظة أنه ينبغي للأطفال والشباب عدم استخدام مسكنات الأسبرين لتوقي الإصابة بما يسمى بمتلازمة راي. وإذا اشتدت عليك الأعراض أو كنت مصابا بأحد الأمراض المزمنة فراجع المنشأة الصحية.
    * قلل من مخالطة الآخرين قدر الإمكان للحد من انتقال العدوى لهم.
      استخدم المنديل عند السعال أو العطاس وتغطية الفم والأنف به، ثم التخلص منه في سلة النفايات.
      حافظ على نظافة اليدين بانتظام وخصوصا بعد العطس أو السعال.
      الحرص على تهوية الغرفة بفتح النوافذ قدر الإمكان.
    * ويمكنك مغادرة المنزل بعد التأكد من زوال الحمى وأعراضها واستمرار درجة حرارة الجسم طبيعية لمدة 24 ساعة (وذلك دون تناول الأدوية الخافضة للحرارة). نظرا لكون ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم يرتبط بأعلى فترة لخروج فيروس الانفلونزا من خلال الرذاذ أثناء العطس أو السعال.

متى ينبغي التماس الرعاية الطبية الطارئة؟

    *  تشير منظمة الصحة العالمية أن معظم حالات الإصابة بالمرض تُعد حالات معتدلة، ولله الحمد، ويتماثلون للشفاء حتى وإن لم يخضعوا لأيّ علاج طبي. إلا أنه ينبغي للفرد التماس الرعاية الطبية إذا ما شعر بضيق التنفس أو صعوبة في التنفس أو ألم في الصدر، أو اضطراب في الوعي، أو إذا ما لازمته الحمى لأكثر من ثلاثة أيام، أو معاودة الأعراض بحمى وسعال أشد، أو تحوّل لون البشرة إلى الأزرق ، أو حدوث إفراز بلغم دموي أو ملوّن، أو الإصابة بقيء حاد ومستمر.
    * وتطالب المنظمة الآباء الذين يُصاب أطفالهم بالمرض بالتماس الرعاية الطبية إذا أصبح أطفالهم يتنفسون بسرعة وصعوبة، أو أصيبوا باختلاجات (نوبات) أو اضطرابات في الوعي وصعوبة الاستيقاظ، أو إزرقاق الوجه أو الجلد، أو تحسن أعراض الانفلونزا ثم عودتها مرة أخرى بحمى وسعال اشد.

من هم الفئات الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بمضاعفات الإنفلونزا؟ وماذا يجب عليهم فعله؟

    * - تشمل الفئات الأكثر عرضة لمضاعفات الإنفلونزا المصابون بأمراض رئوية مزمنة، ومن ضمنهم مرضي الربو. وكذلك الإصابات المزمنة لأمراض القلب والكبد والكلي، والمصابين بداء السكري، ومرضى نقص المناعة ( بسبب علاج أو مرض)، وأمراض الأعصاب المزمنة، والمصابون بالسمنة المفرطة والمصابون بالأمراض الإستقلابية، وكذلك المصابون بالأنيميا المنجلية. وتشمل تلك الفئات أيضا الحوامل.
    *  يجب على الفئات الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بمضاعفات الإنفلونزا طلب الاستشارة الطبية حال إصابتهم بأعراض الإنفلونزا، حيث يساعد تقديم الرعاية الطبية لهم في وقت مبكر من الحد من المضاعفات ومن ثم خفض نسبة الحاجة لإدخالهم للمستشفيات.

ما هي الأدوية المتوافرة لعلاج انفلونزا الخنازير؟ ومتى أحتاج للعلاج؟

    *  يتوفر نوعين من مضادات الفيروسات التي ثبت أنها تساعد بإذن الله في تخفيف أعراضه ومضاعفاته، وخصوصا إذا تم تناول تلك الأدوية خلال اليومين الأولين من ظهور الأعراض. علما بأن منظمة الصحة العالمية تشير بأنّ معظم حالات إنفلونزا الخنازير التي أُبلغ عنها سابقاً شُفيت تماماً من المرض دون أيّة رعاية طبية ودون أدوية مضادة للفيروسات، وكذلك الحال في المملكة ولله الحمد، ولكن قد يحتاج عدد من المصابين إلى العلاج بالمضاد الفيروسي بحالات معينة وذلك لتفادي المضاعفات.

هل يوجد لقاح لحماية البشر من إنفلونزا الخنازير؟

    *  بدأت عدد من شركات الأدوية في انتاج لقاح مضاد لإنفلونزا الخنازير، إلا أنها في المراحل التجريبية حيث يعطي هذا اللقاح لفئات محددة من أفراد المجتمع، ثم يتم متابعتهم لمعرفة نتائج اللقاح والمضاعفات التي قد تحدث. ومن المتوقع بمشيئة الله أن تخرج نتائج تلك التجارب والبدء في إنتاج اللقاح خلال الأشهر القادمة بإذن الله.

ماهى دواعي ارتداء الأقنعة؟ ما هي توصيات منظمة الصحة العالمية في هذا الشأن؟

    * لا يجب عليك ارتداء قناع إذا لم تكن مريضاً.
    * أمّا إذا كنت تعتني بشخص مريض فيمكن لك ارتداء قناع إذا كنت تخالطه عن قرب ويجب عليك التخلّص منه فوراً بعد استعماله وغسل يديك بالماء والصابون جيّداً بعد ذلك.
    * إذا كنت مريضاً واضطررت إلى السفر أوالالتقاء بأشخاص آخرين أوالذهاب للمستشفى.
    * الطاقم الطبي
    * ومن الضروري استخدام الأقنعة بشكل صحيح في جميع الحالات. ذلك أنّ استخدامها بطرق خاطئة يزيد من احتمال انتشار العدوى.

ماهى الطريقة السليمة لاستخدام الأقنعة ؟

    *  ضع القناع بعناية لتغطية الفم والأنف وربطه بأمان للحد إلى أدنى مستوى من الثغرات بين الوجه والقناع؛
      تجنّب لمس القناع أثناء ارتدائه- ولا بدّ، كلّما تمت ملامسة قناع مستعمل، عند نزعه أو غسله مثلاً، من تنظيف الأيدي بالماء والصابون أو بأحد المحاليل الكحولية لتنظيف الأيدي؛
    * الاستعاضة عن الأقنعة المبلّلة فوراً بأقنعة جديدة جافة ونظيفة
    * عدم استخدام الأقنعة الأحادية الاستعمال مرّة أخرى- ولا بدّ من التخلّص من الأقنعة الأحادية الاستعمال فور نزعها.

ما المعلومات التي تلزمني؟ وما الذي ينبغي أن أسعى إليه في مجتمعي المحلي؟

    * إحرص على الاطلاع على أحدث المعلومات. والجأ إلى مصادر موثوقة للحصول على المعلومات، بما في ذلك وزارة الصحة في بلدك، لتتعرف على ما يمكنك عمله كي تحمي نفسك، واحرص على الاطلاع على أحدث المستجدات مع تطور الجائحة. والسلطات الصحية المحلية أو الوطنية لديها معلومات محددة تخص المجتمعات المحلية.
    * ويمكنك أيضاً أن تزور موقع منظمة الصحة العالمية على الإنترنت للاطلاع على الممارسات الوقائية البسيطة والنصائح العامة.

هل ينبغي لي الذهاب إلى العمل إذا كنت مصاباً بالأنفلونزا دون الشعور بتوعّك؟

    * لا. ينبغي لك، سواءً كنت مصاباً بالأنفلونزا من النمط A(H1N1) أو الأنفلونزا الموسمية، البقاء في البيت بعيداً عن مكان العمل طيلة فترة الأعراض. ويدخل ذلك في إطار التدابير الاحتياطية الكفيلة بحماية زملاءك في العمل وغيرهم من الناس.

ماذا عن الرضاعة الطبيعية؟ هل ينبغي لي وقفها إذا أُصبت بالمرض؟

    * لا، إلاّ إذا نصحك طبيبيك المعالج بذلك. ذلك أنّ الدراسات التي أُجريت في مجال إصابات الأنفلونزا تظهر أنّ الرضاعة الطبيعية توفر، على الأرجح، حماية للرضّع- فهي تمكّن من نقل العناصر المناعية المساعدة من الأم إلى طفلها ومن تخفيض مخاطر الإصابة بالأمراض التنفسية. كما توفر تلك الرضاعة أفضل أنواع التغذية للرضّع عموماً وتزيد من عوامل الحماية التي تلزمهم لمكافحة الأمراض.

هل ينبغي لي أخذ مضاد للفيروسات لأحمي نفسي في حال ما إذا أُصبت بالفيروس الجديد؟

لا ينبغي لك أخذ أيّ مضاد للفيروسات، مثل الأوسيلتاميفير أو الزاناميفير، إلاّ إذا نصحك من يقدم لك خدمات الرعاية الصحية بالقيام بذلك. ولا ينبغي للأفراد شراء أدوية للوقاية أو مكافحة هذا الفيروس الجديد دون وصفة طبية، وينبغي لهم توخي الحذر لدى شراء مضادات الفيروسات عبر الإنترنت .
هل التطعيم ضد الانفلونزا الموسمية يقي من الأصابة بأنلفونزا الخنازير ؟

    * سلالات فيروس الإنفلوانزا A(H1N1) جديدة وتختلف تماما عن سلالات الإنفلوانزا الموسمية ولذلك لاتوجد مناعة في الإنسان ضد هذا الفيروس والتطعيم ضد الإنفلوانزا الموسمية لايقي من الإصابة بإنفلوانزا A(H1N1) .

هل خصصت وزارة الصحه لوزارة التربية عدد معين من اللقاحات ؟؟

التطعيم ضد هذا المرض سيتم لمن يحتاجه دون تخصيص أوتمييز لأي فئة وحسب المتوفر من اللقاح ومما لاشك فيه أن هناك أولوية لبعض المناطق وللفئات الحساسة عند توفر اللقاح حسب مايلي :

    * الحوامل .
    * مقدمي الرعاية الطبية .
    * الذين يعيشون مع أويرعون أطفالا عمرهم أقل من 6 أشهر .
    * الأطفال الذين أعمارهم من 6 أشهر إلى 4 سنوات .
    * الأطفال والشباب من عمر 5 سنوات إلى 24 سنة الذين لديهم عوامل خطورة .

هل يمكن تطعيم الأطفال بتطعيم الانفلونزا العادية كوقاية مؤقته بإذن الله تعالى كما تفعل بعض الدول الشقيقة حاليا وهل إذا كان الطفل قد أخذ تطعيم الأنفلونزا العادية وأخذ تطعيم أنفلونزا الخنازير حمانا الله وإياكم له تأثير سلبي على صحة الطفل؟

سلالات فيروسات الإنفلوانزا عديدة وهى تتحور وتغير من تركيبها كل عام لتهرب من الجهاز المناعي للإنسان لذا يتم تصنيع اللقاح الواقي ضد الإنفلوانزا الموسمية كل عام ليتناسب مع الفيروسات السائدة في العام الذي قبله ، لذلك فاللقاح الواقي ضد الإنفلوانزا الموسمية لايعطي وقاية ضد إنفلوانزا A(H1N1) ولكن في الإمكان أخذ اللقاحين مع بعضهما البعض ولكن بشروط معينة .
ما هي النصيحة لمن ينوي السفر خارج المملكة ؟

    * إن كان مريض بالإنفلوانزا أولديه إعراض مشابهة لأعراض الإنفلوانزا وأهمها إرتفاع في درجة الحرارة 38 فما فوق مع سعال أو التهاب بالحلق أوالإثنين معا ولايوجد سبب آخر لذلك عليه أن يؤجل سفره لحين الشفاء التام وهذا قد يستغرق 7-10 أيام وفي هذا حرص على عدم نشر العدوى بين الآخرين . وعليك أيضا أن تلم بظروف المرض في البلد التي سوف تقوم بزيارتها وتتبع الإرشادات الصحية الخاصة بتلك البلد.

نحن العاملين بالوزارة في مراكز الحاسب و نسبة المراجعات والمراجعين كثير جدا ماهي الطريقه لأخذ الحيطة والحذر منهم وكيف نعلم بالمصابين ؟؟

الإجراءات لأخذ الحيطة والحذر تتلخص في الآتي :

   1. البعد قدر الإمكان لمسافة لاتقل عن متر عن المريض أو المشتبه في مرضه .
   2. تغطية الأنف والفم بمنديل عند العطس أوالسعال والتخلص منه بإلقائه في سلة المهملات المغطاة .
   3. البقاء في المنزل عند الشعور بأعراض الإنفلوانزا .
   4. المداومة باستمرار على غسل الأيدي بالماء والصابون واستعمال الكحول الجيلي خصوصا بعد ملامسة الأسطح التي قد تكون ملوثة بالفيروس .
   5. البعد قدر الإمكان عن التجمعات.

ما الفرق بين إنفلوانزا A(H1N1) وبين الأنفلونزا العادية ؟

لايوجد إختلاف في الأعراض المرضية بين الإنفلوانزا الموسمية وإنفلوانزا A(H1N1) خصوصا في المراحل الأولى للمرض ولكن فيروس الإنفلوانزا A(H1N1) لاعهد للإنسان به من قبل ولاتوجد مناعة لدى الإنسان ضده . وتمام الشفاء مرهون بهبوط درجة حرارة المريض إلى المعدل الطبيعي لمدة 24 ساعة دون استخدام خافضات الحرارة . ويجب أن نعلم أن فيروسات الإنفلوانزا لها القدرة على التحور ولكن الجهاز المناعي لدى الإنسان ينتج مضادات لهذا النوع من الفيروس فلا يصاب به الإنسان مرة أخرى إلا إذا كان متحوراً وقد يستلزم ذلك أن يكون هناك لقاح سنوي كما في الإنفلوانزا الموسمية ولكن هذا مرهون بالمستقبل لتحور هذا الفيروس .
ماذا يجب أن أفعل إذا كان أحد أفراد أسرتي أوالمقيم معي مصابا بالإنفلوانزا A(H1N1) ؟؟

   1.  تجنب قدر الإمكان أن تكون قريبا من المريض ويجب أن تكون المسافة بينك وبينه لاتقل عن متر .
   2. عند التعامل مع المريض أوالقرب منه يجب أن تلبس الكمامة .
   3. إلغاء الزيارات المنزلية .
   4. تكرار غسل الأيدي بالماء والصابون أوالكحول الجيلي عند التعامل مع المريض أوملامسة الأسطح التي قد تكون ملوثة بالفيروس .
   5. غسل الأواني المنزلية خصوصا مايستعملها المريض بالماء الساخن والصابون .
   6. تنظيف وتطهير الأسطح المعرضة للتلوث باستمرار مثل أس

      طح الطاولات والحمامات ولعب الأطفال ومقابض الأبواب وأيدي التيليفونات ومقابض أبواب الثلاجات وبوردات وفارات الكمبيوترات ومفاتيح الإنارة .

المصدر (وزراره الترببيه والتعليم للتوعيه بمرض
A(H1N1)
http://www.moe.gov.sa/h1n1_2/faq.htm

​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

_شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل
وفعلا يا جماعة لازم نخلي بالنا 
من هذ المرض الذي ينتشر 
بطريقة غريبة اوي 
وربنا يحمينا من كل الامراض
_​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرب يحافظ علينا


شكرا 

للمرور الجميل جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي النهيسى

على الاضأءة والشرح

المهم  على الانسان 

ان يأخذ كل الاحتياطات

والباقي الاتكال على رب العالمين..

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا *

 على المرور الرااائع

العدرا معاكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا *

 على المرور الرااائع

العدرا معاكم
​


----------



## mero_engel (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلومات رائعه جدا يا نهيسي*
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع*
*ربنا يحمينا ويحافظ علينا*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين

شكرا

على المرور الرااائع

العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع الاكتر اهميه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## T.Anderson (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله معلومات موجزة وغاية في الأهمية
"تحصنت بذي العزة والجبروت،واعتصمت برب الملكوت،وتوكلت على الحي الذي لا يموت، اللهم اصرف عنا هذا الوباء،وقنا شر الداء،اصرف عنا الأذى إنك على كل شيء قدير"
"آااااامين"


*شكرا لك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> على الموضوع الاكتر اهميه
> 
> ...


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الرااائع جدا أختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## just member (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*lموضوع رائع ومتكامل وبيستحق احلى تقييم
تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز
الرب يبارك محبتك الجميلة

*​


----------



## white rose (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلومات وفيرة

وموضوع مهم كتير

الرب يبارك تعبك اخي العزيز*


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الرااائع

 جدا أختنا الغاليه​*


----------



## ارووجة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااا عالموضوع الهااام
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (21 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع متكامل و جميل جدا 
شكرا كتيييييييير استاذ نهيسى على المعلومات المفيدة 
ربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده
ميرسى .... ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

لازم الانسان يلتزم وياخد الاحتياطات
وربنا يحفظ كل اولاده
ميرسى يا النهيسى موضوع مهم جدا​


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*بصراحة موضوع قيم ويستحق ومهم خصوصاً لهذه الفترة
شكرا النهيسى والف مبروك المسابقة هذا الاسبوع*


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> شكرااا عالموضوع الهااام
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


منتهى شكرى ليكم للمرور الرااائع

الرب معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع متكامل و جميل جدا
> شكرا كتيييييييير استاذ نهيسى على المعلومات المفيدة
> ربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده
> ميرسى .... ربنا يباركك


شكرا أختى الكريمه

لمرورك العزيز

ربنا يحرسكم​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> لازم الانسان يلتزم وياخد الاحتياطات
> وربنا يحفظ كل اولاده
> ميرسى يا النهيسى موضوع مهم جدا​


أختى الغاليه

منتهى شكرى

العدرا معاااكم​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بصراحة موضوع قيم ويستحق ومهم خصوصاً لهذه الفترة
> شكرا النهيسى والف مبروك المسابقة هذا الاسبوع*



تحياتى وشكى لكم ولكل من رشحنى

الرب يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وقيم ويستحق التقدير
ميرسى لك كتير نهيسى على مواضيعك المميزة 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## الأخت مايا (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم والف مبروك

سلام الرب معك


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع وقيم ويستحق التقدير
> ميرسى لك كتير نهيسى على مواضيعك المميزة
> المسيح معك ويباركك


*شكرا جدا للمرور الغالى

الرب معااكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم والف مبروك
> 
> سلام الرب معك


*منتهى الشكر أختنا الكريمه

للمرور والتهنئه

العدرا تبارككم

آمـــــين​*


----------



## farou2 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
​


----------



## نيرو (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا عاي الموضوع وانا فعلا كنت عيز اعرف الاعراض 
ربنا يخفظك


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر

لمروكم جميعا 

مرور كريم جدا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا نهيسى

على المعلومات الجميلة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراأختنا الغاليه


 للمرور الغالى جدا




ربنا معكم​*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*يُفك لانتهاء المُدة شكرا النهيسى*


----------

